# Best 7 String guitar for the Money



## LaPerraLoca

Hi, im Alan, Ive playing guitar for 7 years or so... I have a Gibson "The Paul", SG-400 Epiphone, PRS SE Custom 21, and a tube amp, tube screamer, etc.

I play mostly metal, and i play lots of Drop-C, Drop-B songs, with some standard, thats why i have 3 guitars.

now i want something new, all started because i wanted a floyd rose, and EMG, so i was thinking of going ESP, but then i whought it wouldnt be something really new, ( besides the Floyd Rose, that i have never played ) 
And thats when i realized that i want to go 7 string, with or without floyd rose, so either way it feels like a different guitar some how.

so im kind of between this models: RG7321, RGA7321, RGD7320z, and ESP SC-207, SC-607B

Because, they are the ones, that my local store can get.

I know, that Almost ALL ppl, complain, about the pickups suck on this "entry level ibanez guitars" but ppl who complain, often own a crappy amp, use Boss Metal-zone, or some Crappy Digitech MultiEffects. or a mix of all of them. LOL

SO I BEEN READING FOR DAYS, And i think i didnt find any usefull info, so, i decided to register and ask.

THE RGD7320z Kinda stole my eye, because its new, its kind of different, it has floyd rose, so kills two birds in one shot, but i dont know much about the Edge-Zero II-7 bridge w/ZPS3Fe . i played the RG7420 with floyd rose and the tuning was a nightmare, and all ppl say this MIJ Ibanez are the best. i thinkg it was kinda crappy.

The Only Problem with the RGD7320z, is that i dont find a usefull review anywere!!, that and the fact that its more expensive, and it seem too have almost the same features, except for the extended range and floyd rose. 

For the same money of the RGD7320z i can almost buy both the RG7321 and the RG470 ahz (floyd rose )

or buy the RG7321 and buy new pickups...

pd. im around the price range of the rgd7320z


so, thanks for reading, i hope you can give me a hand, hint, tip, advice, or a funny reply.


----------



## Konfyouzd

All those RG7s are going to be damn near the same short of the bridge/electronics. If you're willing to go used I would get one of the older MIJ Ibby's over ANY of those unless you want the 26.5" scale of the RGD.

I don't know anything about any of the other guitars you mentioned.


----------



## Vostre Roy

LaPerraLoca said:


> Hi, im Alan



Hi Alan! Welcome 


LaPerraLoca said:


> I know, that Almost ALL ppl, complain, about the pickups suck on this "entry level ibanez guitars" but ppl who complain, often own a crappy amp, use Boss Metal-zone, or some Crappy Digitech MultiEffects. or a mix of all of them. LOL



In fact, it depends of wich pickups you are talking. Most will say that the stock pickup sucks when you compare them to better ones (DiMarzio, BareKnuckle, EMG or Seymour Duncan). They don't necesserely suck, but there is better after market pickups (that being said, some people here could tell you that they love the Ibby's stock pups. Its all about taste).

As far as the choice of the guitar, I highly suggest that your try them all extensively. Ibanez have thin neck, you might like that feature. The LTD SC have a middle pup that some people think it gets annoying because he is located where you are picking. Also look at the scale lenght of each model, with the 7th string you might want a longer scale lenght (like the SC-607B offers) or a regular scale lenght because you are more used to it.

The best 7 string guitar for the money? The one that suits you the best. I haven't played much of those models (I'm more of a Schecter guy), so others might give you their personnal preference and why they like them, but bottom-line, the best way to know it to try them as much as you can


----------



## LaPerraLoca

The problem is that Im Mexican ( well hahaha that's not the problem ) i live in puebla, mexico and big guitar shops doesn't exist here, so testing guitars it's not possible... :'(
I have to research and then order my new girl.

And this is the research part of it.
I have played the rg74xx with LoTrs Trem and it was my first 7 experience, I liked, but Trem went out of tune so badly and so easy, that I got disappointed of the guitar. This one was also MIJ. I can't really tell the difference being MIJ or not. I don't know a lot of tremolos Floyd rose, etc. but this was a nightmare. Broke 2 strings, tuning went off every time
I used the Trem. I believe this is not what anyone wants out from a MIJ guitar and Trem 


Thank you


----------



## LaPerraLoca

I cant try them out, the only ibbiz here, are the RG7321 and the RG470Ahz. thats why im asking here, to ppl that may know a thing or two.

thanks


----------



## Vostre Roy

LaPerraLoca said:


> I cant try them out, the only ibbiz here, are the RG7321 and the RG470Ahz. thats why im asking here, to ppl that may know a thing or two.
> 
> thanks



Its all good mate, thats what this forum is for, having other people's opinions. I'm actually in the same boat, I'm in Canada and I don't live near a big city, so the only 7 strings available here where some Ibanez and a couple of Schecters. The best is to try the ones that are the closest to your choices and need.

And if you want my opinion, for what its worth, I'd go with the SC-607B because I don't mind the middle pup and I prefer longer scale lenght. And I'm not a fan of Ibanez at all, but thats just me.

Cheers!


----------



## LaPerraLoca

Vostre Roy! I feel I already know you! I think I have read your threads. Yeah we are on the same boat. 
I'm not sold on any brand. That's the ones I can get easy.
Have you tried any? 
Because ppl are always arguing about the muddy pickups, but I dont know if it's a fact.
I have read about the Rga7 being really really muddy, even with other pickups.
I also think ppl don't get the use of the eq switch on that guitar


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Rg 7620 with a pickup replacement = most bang for buck


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well IMO, any pickups made by a guitar maker (Schecter, Ibanez, ESP and so on..) will sound muddier than a guitar that have EMG, DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan in them. Like I said, I'm far from being the best reference when it comes down to Ibanez, the only ones I've tried are the ARZ-307, RGA 7 & 8 and an RG7321. All of them had stock Ibanez pickups and I disliked them, but pickups are easy to change so you can always go forward with one of them and change de pickups after some time if you like the feel of those guitars. 

Does the RGA 7 would sound muddy with ANY pickups, I highly doubt that. You got to get a good pickups combination for what you want to play, aswell as choosing them while keeping in mind that certain pickups will sound better in certain wood combination. This forum is very helpful when it comes down to choose the best pickups for your guitar, especially with any Ibanez as they are very popular here.

As an example, I went down to buy the Hellraiser C-7 from Schecters, knowing that I would probably dislike the pickups in it (I can't stand active pups). Sadly enough, I was right and I'll go forward soon and change my 707 for some passive DiMarzio or Seymour Duncan. Keep in mind that the pickups are probably the most major element when it comes down to the sound of the guitar. I changed the stock Duncan Designed (poor man's Seymour Duncan) that were in my 006 elite, now this thing is a killer death metal machine.

Hopes that help, I ain't no profesionnal, just a passionate ahaha


----------



## Lord_Kain

I have a 7321 with the new bridge and its damn solid for 400 bucks brand new


----------



## painless6505

Agile Interceptor Pro 727... great bang for your buck!


----------



## cap-tan

ESP/LTD MH-417. Absolutely amazing guitar for the money.


----------



## otisct20

MH-417, it's an amazing guitar.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'd personally go for one of the Ibanez models because I prefer Ibby. It's just a case of whether you want the baritone scale or not. I have a 7321 and that's pretty damn solid. Very good first 7.


----------



## kylendm

I'm an Ibanez lover but I just got a MH-417 and I have to say it's much better than the 7321 and the 7421 I've played.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Rg 7620 with a pickup replacement = most bang for buck



So much this. 

Out of those I would say RG7321 because you can mod the shit out of those. Although I hate the new Gibraltar Bridge.


----------



## KAMI

ibanez s7420


----------



## Djent

Agile FTW


----------



## Konfyouzd

@ PerraLoca. I just realized what your name says.


----------



## Brujo665

I own a RG7321 and I personnally go through periods of loving it and hating it. I read online that you have to do some modifications to fit active pickups, and I personally love active pickups, so I compromised and put dimarzio d-activators in it to give it the active sound and they fit with no modifications. So the RG7321 is a great guitar in my opinion if you like ibanez'. It plays nice and feels comfortable, I have one of the older bridges and from time to time it gets uncomfortable. All in all I'd recommend the guitar, it's affordable, and mod-able, feels great, plays great, over all good guitar!


----------



## kylendm

Just for the sake of summing things up. If you have emough to get a SC-607 just find a used UV777.

/thread


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

New 7321's are overpriced especially seeing as an MIJ, quality hardware filled 7620 is like 300-400


----------



## LaPerraLoca

I'll check the ESP /LTD .
But I'm thinking now more about the RG-7321 or the ESP Sc-207 for the 
Experience of getting my first 7... And if I need more of the guitar, I'll swap pickups.

What do you think?

I can always get (later) a 6 with Trem ( or a 7)

I also want a new guitar... I don't think I can own a used one. You know... it's like they say " You'll never borrow your horse, women or guitar"


----------



## Brujo665

I strongly recommend the RG7321. Have you considered schecter? I wanna trade my RG7321 for C7 Hellraiser or the jeffloomis (don't know if I want maple neck or not). The RG7321 is really upgradable, and even after using it (upgrades help), I'm still getting good resale offers on it, so in the end if it isn't the guitar you wanted and didn't turn out how you wanted, like in my case, you could just resell it and upgrade.

If you really like trem and have the change to spend I would recommend picking up a trem for your first, otherwise you'll be sitting there wishing you had one


----------



## Vostre Roy

If you can get a Schecter, check for the Damien Elite 7. Good price for the specs. If you want to put a little more, the Hellraiser C-7 is a beauty, and for a little less, you can have the Hellraiser Special C-7, wich have different pickups and neck wood (still a killer deal)


----------



## Bouillestfu

LTD H-1007!


----------



## Mattmc74

I think a used RG7421 would be the best bang for your buck but thats only my opinion.


----------



## GhostsofAcid

I have an rg7321 and would recommend it. the only thing i really dislike about it are the pickups, which are quite muddy. the older 7321's had a different bridge which some people prefer, personally i like the newer one much better.


----------



## DraggAmps

I voted RGD because I think that's the best looking body Ibanez has made (but I'm a big fan of the EBMM JP look and other carved bodies like that such as the Daemoness Cimmerian if that tells you anything) and the overall quality and components are going to be basically the same as the RGA and RG7321. Plus, the one they came out with for 2012 has some nice specs and it kind of fixes all the things I didn't like about the old one. Such as that it has regular dot inlays now and it has the same knob and switch placement as the Prestige model now. I just with they'd come out with a nice Hip Shot hard tail bridge look-alike like ESP/LTD did instead of that big Gibraltar hard tail. However, the Gibraltar IS fairly comfortable. And I wish it came in white with matching headstock or some kind of flame top burst finish or something. Then it would be the perfect budget 7.


----------



## LaPerraLoca

DraggAmps said:


> I voted RGD because I think that's the best looking body Ibanez has made (but I'm a big fan of the EBMM JP look and other carved bodies like that such as the Daemoness Cimmerian if that tells you anything) and the overall quality and components are going to be basically the same as the RGA and RG7321. Plus, the one they came out with for 2012 has some nice specs and it kind of fixes all the things I didn't like about the old one. Such as that it has regular dot inlays now and it has the same knob and switch placement as the Prestige model now. I just with they'd come out with a nice Hip Shot hard tail bridge look-alike like ESP/LTD did instead of that big Gibraltar hard tail. However, the Gibraltar IS fairly comfortable. And I wish it came in white with matching headstock or some kind of flame top burst finish or something. Then it would be the perfect budget 7.



Really? I haven't seen that on any website... That's good news! I've heard complains about the matte finish, I wish it had a white model too.

but I don't know if the extended range, and "new model" are worth the price tag...

But time will tell if this is a must have guitar or not... 
I'm the kind of guy who wants to buy like the most out of the money.
I don't want to buy a guitar and then say " stupid me ...if I saved 200 more (or so ) I could bought that other guitar... that guitar .... THE Perfect seven"

It's like my amp. I own the b-52 AT-100 All Tube amp.
I know there's better ones out there, and bigger brands, but sounds beautiful, and it's all tube amp, made in USA and it was on the price range of some crappy solid state amps. I'm very happy with it

It's like buying in the very thin line of the "Professional entry line" that is no luxury, but not crappy. It's something good enough to keep, and show off that that is the best product you could buy without selling you're lungs or something

Even if that means buying a cheap model, and upgrade it a lil
Bit with the same amount of money. 
I know this is stupid to say, but i want new, and more and less a known brand ( I don't know what to feel to show off
A cort, or other brands Alike. But I'll feel I didn't have enough money for a
Good guitar )

I don't know if I explain myself, but it is like that the way I feel about buying everything.


----------



## Sikor

cap-tan said:


> ESP/LTD MH-417. Absolutely amazing guitar for the money.



+100


----------



## DraggAmps

LaPerraLoca said:


> Really? I haven't seen that on any website... That's good news! I've heard complains about the matte finish, I wish it had a white model too.
> 
> but I don't know if the extended range, and "new model" are worth the price tag...
> 
> But time will tell if this is a must have guitar or not...
> I'm the kind of guy who wants to buy like the most out of the money.
> I don't want to buy a guitar and then say " stupid me ...if I saved 200 more (or so ) I could bought that other guitar... that guitar .... THE Perfect seven"
> 
> It's like my amp. I own the b-52 AT-100 All Tube amp.
> I know there's better ones out there, and bigger brands, but sounds beautiful, and it's all tube amp, made in USA and it was on the price range of some crappy solid state amps. I'm very happy with it
> 
> It's like buying in the very thin line of the "Professional entry line" that is no luxury, but not crappy. It's something good enough to keep, and show off that that is the best product you could buy without selling you're lungs or something
> 
> Even if that means buying a cheap model, and upgrade it a lil
> Bit with the same amount of money.
> I know this is stupid to say, but i want new, and more and less a known brand ( I don't know what to feel to show off
> A cort, or other brands Alike. But I'll feel I didn't have enough money for a
> Good guitar )
> 
> I don't know if I explain myself, but it is like that the way I feel about buying everything.



Hah. I know what you mean. I always think about how if I combine this much money with the value of this guitar or if I sell both of these cheaper guitars, I could get THIS guitar! I do that with gear all the time. I wanted a good low volume bedroom amp recently cause my big ones are just not good for low volumes. So I got an Egnater Tweaker, then upgraded to the Mesa Transatlantic, then upgraded to a Fryette Memphis, and now finally I just went Axe Fx which really gave me what I wanted at any volume and for recording. I also recently sold a couple ibanez's I had around and added some money for an EBMM JPXI. There's always that "better" piece of gear that you wish you had gotten.


----------



## LaPerraLoca

DraggAmps said:


> Hah. I know what you mean. I always think about how if I combine this much money with the value of this guitar or if I sell both of these cheaper guitars, I could get THIS guitar! I do that with gear all the time. I wanted a good low volume bedroom amp recently cause my big ones are just not good for low volumes. So I got an Egnater Tweaker, then upgraded to the Mesa Transatlantic, then upgraded to a Fryette Memphis, and now finally I just went Axe Fx which really gave me what I wanted at any volume and for recording. I also recently sold a couple ibanez's I had around and added some money for an EBMM JPXI. There's always that "better" piece of gear that you wish you had gotten.



But Wouldn't you agree with me, that if some one have told you to get he Mesa or get the axe, and forget about the rest, it would have been easier on you and on money...

That's what I'm looking for! 
Not a "el cheapo 7 guitar" im looking or something like the entry level of the PRO's 

Lately (today) I started thinking "to not get a budget guitar that will suck in time, save a month and get a better axe" I'm stil torn between the RGD7320z and the ESP/LTD SC-607b


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns

Cheap as chips, and with passive routs, mahogany body and a decent nut, gotta be Schecter Omen Extreme 7. Lovely bit of kit at minimal cost (in UK anyhoo) but crackign quality.


----------



## djinn314

DraggAmps said:


> I voted RGD because I think that's the best looking body Ibanez has made (but I'm a big fan of the EBMM JP look and other carved bodies like that such as the Daemoness Cimmerian if that tells you anything) and the overall quality and components are going to be basically the same as the RGA and RG7321. Plus, the one they came out with for 2012 has some nice specs and it kind of fixes all the things I didn't like about the old one. Such as that it has regular dot inlays now and it has the same knob and switch placement as the Prestige model now. I just with they'd come out with a nice Hip Shot hard tail bridge look-alike like ESP/LTD did instead of that big Gibraltar hard tail. However, the Gibraltar IS fairly comfortable. And I wish it came in white with matching headstock or some kind of flame top burst finish or something. Then it would be the perfect budget 7.



Thanks man, after reading that I looked into it and if I don't go with another 8 I might just go with that and trick it out. Also it really isn't that hard to change the color. I know it sounds nuts but I've always wanted to get that matte color from Rhino Lining, so when people throw shit at the guitar, it just bounces off lol


----------



## Mattayus

Personally I think you can't actually get a better spec for the money than the BC Rich Stealth Marc Rizzo 7.

Just a shame that's a bit of an extreme shape. If that was a superstrat it would be mine tomorrow morning, no question.


----------



## scherzo1928

Holy shit a Mexican!

I know that finding a decent 7 string (or any 7 string for that matter) around here is a nightmare. I think that the RGD7321 is the best out of what's available in here, but it almoast certainly needs a pickup swap.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> Rg 7620 with a pickup replacement = most bang for buck


 
that doesn't exist this side of the border


Btw, welcome!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

scherzo1928 said:


> Holy shit a Mexican!
> 
> I know that finding a decent 7 string (or any 7 string for that matter) around here is a nightmare. I think that the RGD7321 is the best out of what's available in here, but it almoast certainly needs a pickup swap.
> 
> 
> 
> that doesn't exist this side of the border
> 
> 
> Btw, welcome!



I can't imagine he'd get over raped on shipping if he bought from the US of A?


----------



## Mattayus

The RG7620 is an absolute shred machine, plays like butter and is a super solid instrument. Want an aggressive metal tone? It's useless. Sounds like paper. But it's beautifully musical if you don't want aggression. The leads are super creamy and the notes really sing. You just cannot get any grunt out the damn thing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Mattayus said:


> The RG7620 is an absolute shred machine, plays like butter and is a super solid instrument. Want an aggressive metal tone? It's useless. Sounds like paper. But it's beautifully musical if you don't want aggression. The leads are super creamy and the notes really sing. You just cannot get any grunt out the damn thing.



What? I found my 7421 much more aggressive sounding through my recto rig than my Loomis even with the default pups


----------



## kylendm

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What? I found my 7421 much more aggressive sounding through my recto rig than my Loomis even with the default pups


Gotta agree. I had a 7621 and it ripped. Maybe it was the hardtails. 

Still my new MH-417 is a hella of a nice guitar.


----------



## CrowCore777

its amazing what agile can give you for cheap! Here's my first and only sevenstring, i don't regret, at all!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/181913-ngd-agile-septor.html


----------



## scherzo1928

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I can't imagine he'd get over raped on shipping if he bought from the US of A?


 
I got a quote once for shipping a guitar from Chicago to Mexico city, and it was around 240 USD. + what the very honest and not at all corrupt customs agents decide to charge you... If it doesnt get lost.


----------



## rippedflesh89

LaPerraLoca said:


> The problem is that Im Mexican ( well hahaha that's not the problem ) i live in puebla, mexico and big guitar shops doesn't exist here, so testing guitars it's not possible... :'(
> I have to research and then order my new girl.
> 
> And this is the research part of it.
> I have played the rg74xx with LoTrs Trem and it was my first 7 experience, I liked, but Trem went out of tune so badly and so easy, that I got disappointed of the guitar. This one was also MIJ. I can't really tell the difference being MIJ or not. I don't know a lot of tremolos Floyd rose, etc. but this was a nightmare. Broke 2 strings, tuning went off every time
> I used the Trem. I believe this is not what anyone wants out from a MIJ guitar and Trem
> 
> 
> Thank you



just get an RG7620 then; the trem on them are leagues above the lo-pos on the 7420


----------



## trickae

man out of the entire list I'd go for the RGD but really it's not that amazing a guitar. 

For that money you can find a used Universe or better yet an RG2027XL, see if you can find any of the XL series 7 strings just for the extended scale length. It'll make life easier because of 
1. The tightness of the low B string
2. The ease of finding decent gauges for the B string now that it doesn't have to be as thick and heavy
3. Downtunning will still sound tighter and clearer - no muddiness


----------



## LaPerraLoca

scherzo1928 said:


> I got a quote once for shipping a guitar from Chicago to Mexico city, and it was around 240 USD. + what the very honest and not at all corrupt customs agents decide to charge you... If it doesnt get lost.



I have done it, but it was more and less 30% of the price tag. Taxes and shipping on the front of my door.

I dont know if the "Mexican" comment was a bit racist or not, ethier way, ppl always show how big is theyre brain is, when they comment. 

ANY WAY. 
I may need change the tittle of this, but, im still wondering about my first SEVEN. im thinking, SC-607B vs LTD-1007FR.

I know theyre not cheap, but i dont want to buy another one, i want to know that i have bought "The one"

PS. sorry if i made a spelling mistake, but my iphone gets crazy when im trying to write on the board.


----------



## Ibanez09

Schecter Hellraiser.


----------



## cwhitey2

My Agile Septor elite 727


----------



## rekab

LaPerraLoca said:


> I dont know if the "Mexican" comment was a bit racist or not, ethier way, ppl always show how big is theyre brain is, when they comment.



Speaking of brains..
It was not racist. If you check his location you will see that he is also from Mexico


----------



## jeckert7

Agile Interceptor PRO 727...did a lot of shopping and research before buying a new 7 string and always came back to this guitar. Extremely well built, great sound and playability.


----------



## LaPerraLoca

Ágiles seems to be a great deal, I don't get wich one is better or
The difference between septor and interseptor.

But still they don't get the real emgs, they get generic actives, right?

I still think I'll get a sc-607b 
As I started this thread as "best guitar for the money"
But it has turned like "the cheapest professional high end 7 guitar"


----------



## loktide

what about the LTD H1007?

otherwise, my schecter c7 hellraiser was definitely the best guitar for the buck i've had. you can get a brand new factory 2nd with VERY minor cosmetic issues like barely noticeable dust under the clearcoat on one spot for around 400-500$


----------



## LaPerraLoca

H1007 is damn sexy and good looking, is even better looking than the sc-607b
But I think that the baritone scale is a plus and they say that makes even in standard tuning the guitar to sound deeper.

I've heard ppl hating the necks of the schecter... I don't care ( I think) beca use o
Have a gibson, And a epi sg, And that neck is
Fat!
Some of those ppl are ibbys lovers I know, but Ive seen so many negatives about the schecter.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Used RG7620 all day.

I loved my Jay Turser as well but I sold it so that my guitarist could get a 7 string. Found an RG7321 used for $110 at a flea market! It was my backup and I hadn't had it long enough to get attached so it was all good.

And ignore the hate. If you like it, get it. And this is coming from a Schecter hater haha.


----------



## Jahanasaurus

go second hand and get a MIJ 7620/7621/7420/7421 Any of those are fantastic value for money. i got a 7620 for £250 and i'm currently modding the crap out of it!


----------



## LaPerraLoca

I ended ordering the SC-608b and meanwhile I waited patiently, I bought the Rg7321 used. Through my rig it sounded very good and the pickups give you very different tones. I bought it used. Because the SC-608b was planned to arrive until october... So I wanted to try it.

The RG7321 is a Solid good guitar, maybe not great, but very good and upgradable, stock sounds good. And feels good to but then...

Then I've got the guitar ( SC-608b ) last week and it's a beast. Sounds way better Than the RG7321 and I know it not the same category, but judging by the feel of the sc-608b. The 7 string must kick ass.

I will serious recommend it to anyone. Just lower the mid pup and you're good to go. Awesome specs, the SC's guitars are awesome. The only bad thing I the color options. Even tho its a bad ass, great looking guitar. And sounds huge!!


----------



## GusChiggins

Schecter has seven string models on almost every single model guitar they manufacture, so you have choice between your favorite fretboard, and pickups. You should look at the Blackjack SLS C-7, comes with SD Blackouts, which I believe are one of the best seven string pickups out there.


----------



## Fredguitar1996

LaPerraLoca said:


> I know, that Almost ALL ppl, complain, about the pickups suck on this "entry level ibanez guitars" but ppl who complain, often own a crappy amp, use Boss Metal-zone, or some Crappy Digitech MultiEffects. or a mix of all of them. LOL.



Welcome Alan,

I actually own a ibanez grga32t, and I agree with what you said, the only up side on those stock ibanez pickups is that they don't create so much noise, so you don't really need a strong noise gate, but I ended up switching out those stock pickups for some Seymour Duncan distortions and they sound a million times better for all that metal I like to jam to. And with the time given that I had those pickups, I did exactly what you said, buying the boss metal zone, a tube amp, etc, they didn't sound any better.


----------



## Given To Fly

Fun Fact: There was a period of time where the Bugatti Veyron gave you the best value for the money. Veyrons were initially $1,000,000 but after factoring in development costs, each Veyron cost Volkswagen $3,000,000! 

As for 7 strings, I played a new RG7421 and for $400 (I think that's the price) it was a very decent and substantial instrument!


----------



## Chuck

ESP LTD MH-417 or a used MIJ Ibanez 7x21


----------



## Maestro727

Hey guys, I would STRONGLY suggest taking a look at Rondo Music. I recently bought a Douglas Hadron 727 and it has impressed me beyond measure. I come from a very experienced background in guitars (currently in grad school for music). I see that lots of players pick Ibanez but to be honest, Ibanez makes their guitars out of very cheap material. Look it up. They use basswood bodies, bolt on necks and rosewood fingerboards. Take a look at the $200 Douglas Hadron. Mahogany Body, Neck-Thru and rosewood fingerboard. Save some money! I just want to upgrade the pups. Let me know if you guys have any questions!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

These are some of the sevens I have played, owned, or still own. The best *for the money *and adding a big fat "in my not so humble opinion":


Low budget new: Ibanez RG7321/RGD7321
Low budget used: 1999 - 2003 Schecter Diamond series (with the mahogany body and duncan designed pickups).


Mid segment: LTD 400 series (EC-407, MH-417, Viper) especially the ones built in Korea. Used MIJ 76xx Ibanez.


High-mid segment: Just get that SC607-B if you have the money for it! It gets my vote in your poll. It's not just a great playing instrument, but also extremely versatile. You can tune it anyway you want between standard tuning and E or F# for baritones without problems or modifications. The control layout is very compact so you can operate it quickly yet everything stays out of the way of your picking hand While playing. The pickup config allows for a wide range of tones without ever sounding too muddy. Don't let the 27" scale scare you, it easy to get used to.

Schecter Loomis, SLS, or Hellraiser C-7
MIJ _Prestige_ Ibanez is always a solid no-brainer choice.

No personal experience with these but I take for granted it's worth a try: SBMM JP series, PRS SE 7string, Carvin.


----------

